# bmw 323



## gerald bmw (Feb 25, 2009)

been cleaning my engine up see what you think


----------



## CALIFORNIA (Jan 2, 2010)

look clean, good job mate:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

looking good :thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

great job.. gotta love them straight 6s. what did you use for the plastics ?


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice looks good.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

nice one gerald.. is this an early start for harewood??


----------



## gerald bmw (Feb 25, 2009)

ive been usin ag viynl and rubber and zymol tyre preserver it seem to do the trick,its show season soon oh yes


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks great that, is that an E36 323?


----------



## gerald bmw (Feb 25, 2009)

yes it is


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

gerald bmw said:


> ive been usin ag viynl and rubber and zymol tyre preserver it seem to do the trick,its show season soon oh yes


nice one gerald. which one ? cheshire classics, ne concours, national concours, northern bmw festival or all of them!!


----------



## gerald bmw (Feb 25, 2009)

how did you guess?lol


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking good! 

I have a 323 also, I'll be tackling the engine bay this week with a bit of luck!


----------



## Lunddean (May 8, 2010)

well done, you have moke very good jab


----------

